
Egypt ancient city unearthed by archaeologists - abustamam
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east
======
facorreia
Correct URL: [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-38084391](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-38084391)

~~~
abustamam
Weird, don't know how that happened. Thanks!

